# 顺着 / 沿着



## jicalazuxil

What difference is there between the use of 顺着 and 沿着? The translations I've found both give me "along"...

The context is a fill in the blanks exam question on a mock HS exam:

小鱼说完，希望地游向别处,____寻找海洋去了。

And the other words to choose from were: 继续, 顺着, 沿着, and 再. While by elimination I'm leaning towards 继续, I'd like to know what difference there is between the others...


----------



## Lucia_zwl

Our moderator may say "you're asking too many questions in one thread". I'll just try to answer two of them~

1.I think 继续 is correct for your given sentence. 
BTW, I find 希望地 a bit wierd here. Might because it's directly translated from "hopefully". I'd say 满怀希望地/充满希望地


2.You need an object after 顺着/沿着 if you want to use any of them.
顺着 means you're going together with something which is moving and therefore provides you with motive force, like 河流，小溪，风，etc. We always say "一路顺风" to wish others "a nice and safe trip".
沿着 means you're going along something still and fixed, like 路，街道，墙, etc. You may also find 沿着小河走, but this means you're walking along the river on the bank, not swimming in/boating on it.

As for 再 and comparison stuff... I'd suggest you search for previous threads or start a new thread.


----------



## jicalazuxil

Sorry, I didn't mean to word my question that way, I really was only asking one question, just giving a bit of context so as to better explain myself. Thank-you for your answer!


----------



## 文星辰simon

沿着 and 顺着 are the propositions. there should be a noun after them.
For me, if you want to say 'along'  in your instance. there`s no difference between them.
For instance, 顺着路走下去 or 沿着路走下去. 

However 顺着 has another meaning which is 顺从.
You can say 我顺着她。

I wish that could help you.


----------



## colum4

你好，
我觉得＂沿着＂或者＂顺着＂放在空缺处都是不通顺的。缺少宾语。
这是谁出的题？

谢谢


----------



## xiaolijie

colum4 said:


> 你好，
> 我觉得＂沿着＂或者＂顺着＂放在空缺处都是不通顺的。缺少宾语。
> 这是谁出的题？


这题是没问题的吧。{继续, 顺着, 沿着} 之中，考生要选一个。其他是应该不对的。


----------



## colum4

xiaolijie said:


> 这题是没问题的吧。{继续, 顺着, 沿着} 之中，考生要选一个。其他是应该不对的。



你好，
我觉得＂顺着＂后面是要有宾语的；否则不知道---顺着＂什么＂去寻找海洋。


----------



## xiaolijie

colum4 said:


> 你好，
> 我觉得＂顺着＂后面是要有宾语的；否则不知道---顺着＂什么＂去寻找海洋。


所以出题的人的意思是：在这个句子上 "小鱼说完，希望地游向别处,____寻找海洋去了", "顺着", "沿着" 都是不对的。只有"继续"是可选的。


----------



## stellari

Both 顺着 and 沿着 mean 'along (sth. like a road or river)' and they can be used interchangeably in most contexts. However, 顺着 has a slight emphasis on 'following the direction' ; and 沿着 emphasizes on 'staying close (to the object)'. 
The only difference I can think of is: if you go down a river by boat (you are in the river), then 顺着 might be slightly better; and if you walk on the river bank, then 沿着 is better. Then again, the difference is really tiny if not neglegible.


----------



## colum4

xiaolijie said:


> 所以出题的人的意思是：在这个句子上 "小鱼说完，希望地游向别处,____寻找海洋去了", "顺着", "沿着" 都是不对的。只有"继续"是可选的。



你好，
我错了〜〜


----------



## jicalazuxil

Thank-you everybody!


----------



## liannaly

＂小鱼说完，希望地游向别处,____寻找海洋去了。＂

HK exam is really like this? Sounds funny coz of the mistakes - 希望地游向别处。这要是在语文课（中文课）上，这是病句，属于用词不当。出题的人没水准呀 ToT


----------



## BODYholic

liannaly said:


> ＂小鱼说完，希望地游向别处,____寻找海洋去了。＂
> 
> HK exam is really like this? Sounds funny coz of the mistakes - 希望地游向别处。这要是在语文课（中文课）上，这是病句，属于用词不当。出题的人没水准呀 ToT



原文应该是 ＂小鱼说完，*失*望地游向别处,____寻找海洋去了。＂ 
楼主大概是一时手快敲错了。
Anyway,人有失蹄时。


----------



## Lucia_zwl

BODYholic said:


> Anyway,人有失蹄时。


呵呵，“人有失足，马有失蹄”，你这是两句揉到一起了
_“大概是一时手快敲错了”_


----------



## BODYholic

Lucia_zwl said:


> _“大概是一时手快敲错了”_


还真马有失手，让你见笑了。

开玩笑，别当真。
不掰了，不然要被板主大人d了。


----------

